
Coronavirus Could Be the End of China as Global Manufacturing Hub - meursault1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2020/03/01/coronavirus-could-be-the-end-of-china-as-global-manufacturing-hub/
======
sunstone
Don't put all your eggs in the chicken basket.

